# COUNTER-STRIKE 1.6 Problem!



## Weballergy (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a 21 inch widescreen lcd monitor, anyone know how to fix this?

Please help me!


----------



## 360elite (Sep 9, 2007)

have you tried setting ur screen settings, usually pressing auto - config? otherwise cs 1.6 max resoloution is not set to support a 21 INCH WIDESCREEN WOW


----------



## sciss0rz (Sep 9, 2007)

Try this:

- My Games
- Right-click Counter-Strike
- Properties
- Set launch options, add *-autoconfig*


----------



## Weballergy (Sep 8, 2007)

Nope. didnt work. any other suggestions?


----------



## Aldin (Sep 4, 2007)

try to set your frequence of the monitor on 70 hz or lower...


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Do you have the latest drivers for your video card?

Have you tried changing the resolution within CS?


----------



## Weballergy (Sep 8, 2007)

k i will try the frequency thing.

No, you cant even get into options.


----------



## Weballergy (Sep 8, 2007)

Wait, how do you set your frequency to that? Im running xp


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Right-click desktop, hit Properties, Display tab, hit the Advanced button, then the monitor tab, and there will be a drop-down menu of screen refresh rates.

Is your desktop running at a widescreen resolution? Make sure it is before you run CS.

Also, you can try forcing the resolution using the same method sciss0rz suggested, but instead of adding -autoconfig, add "-w 1280 -h 720", just like that, but without the quotes. That should force that resolution, then you should be able to see the whole screen and get into the video options, and choose wide screen from the options there.

Good luck!


----------



## Weballergy (Sep 8, 2007)

none of this worked.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

What if you set your desktop resolution to normal-screen size, like 1280x1024, then try loading CS?


----------



## Weballergy (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll try.


----------



## Weballergy (Sep 8, 2007)

Something worked. but now the sound wont


----------

